# 'Loch Ness Monster' Sighting in Alaska



## News Bot (Jul 25, 2011)

Footage shot in 2009 by Alaska fisherman will be shown publicly on a new Discovery Channel special this coming Tuesday in the evening. It supposedly shows a large reptile about twenty feet long moving in the water. If it is actually an animal in the video it might just be a frilled shark. 

*Published On:* 23-Jul-11 11:07 AM
*Source:* digg

*Go to digg Page*


----------

